# Is My Tortoise Healthy?



## HermanniChris

Take a few minutes to watch and learn about a few common ways to asses the health of your tortoise in episode 21.


----------



## yay14

HermanniChris said:


> Take a few minutes to watch and learn about a few common ways to asses the health of your tortoise in episode 21.


Very nice video!


----------

